# Well Here it is.



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Name: Magnum Kelley
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: White Arctic Wolf
Height: 6' 4"
Weight: 200 lbs 
Orientation: Hetero ( he thinks)
Nationality: Irish American


Appearance: White Arctic Wolf.
- Hair and fur: White and Silver
- Markings: Large Scar on Left Ear and down the right leg 
- Eye color: Deep Blue
- Other features: Very Faint blue tinted patch of fur on his breast. invisible unless your looking for it.
Behavior and Personality: Keeps to himself alot, only goes around people that he has known for awhile and trusts. Needs friends around him. Very shy about meeting new people. Only goes out when hes comfortable. Likes to loaf around and hang out and be rather lazy

Skills: Expert at wrestling, engineering and all things computer.
Weaknesses: Public Speaking

Likes: Bing with Friends and people that care about him.
Dislikes: Not much.

History: Born October 14, 1990 to two loving parents, got himself into alot of trouble as a kid. Kept to a inner circle of friends. Got out of High School at the age of 16 with a diploma, and is now a apprentice engineer for a established firm. Has a long scar down his right leg from surgery at a young age. Has fell off many roofs being stupid with his friends. So much, in fact that it has become a major point of his life. One time jumped off a friends 2 story roof into a trampoline then off the trampoline into a pool. empty. Not scared of heights.



Clothing/Personal Style: Light clothing, things that allow for flexibility.
Picture: Still working on it.

Goal: TO become a master engineer and make his parents happy.
Profession:Engineer
Personal quote: 
*Some people stay away from the door for the chance of it opening up.*  Billy Joel 

Fav Music Type: Blues and Rythm

  Star sign: Libra

Favorite food: A good steak.
Favorite drink: Milk
Favorite location: The Ocean
Favorite weather: Stormy and Cold.
Favorite color: Purple.

Least liked food: Lima Beans and most things green and good for you.
Least liked drink: Most types of Alcohol
Least liked location: Desert
Least liked weather: Hot weather. Even Warm.

Favorite person: His best friend.
Least liked person: None
Friends: Best friend. KitsumaruKun Has come to liking Ibuuyk and Furygan and Lasair.
Relations: Some
Enemies: None
Significant other: Waiting for the right one.
Orientation: Hetero (he thinks)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Clone! *hugs*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha. Ty for Comment =D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Np, but seriously, you're really like me, suspicious!


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

Magnum Kelley Totally bad ass name.


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Tis my name and no straying from it. although usually people just call me kelley

@ibuuyk no, your like me =P wait... does that make me a stalker?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Nuu, just a potential soul mate in case I turn gay due to FA overdose xD


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe.  Im liking these forums... feels comfortable. Something i dont usually come across.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Of course it feels comfortable, finally found a place where there are others like me, much better than thinking you're a freak for a whole 18 years


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly. This is a part of me ive really kept to myself for the longest time. but its always been there and a big part of me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Profile update, and a huge one too ='D


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Whats That?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww, species, title & signature, easy to see D'=


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

lol, thought you ment the other, work is getting to my brain =(


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea, Ill have to change that one too ='D


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

=D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Done, not much changes, pretty much only changed my species & mood xD

EDIT: Im not sure bout the colors in my sig, whadya think =3?


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

hmm. It looks fine =D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought there were too many colors, looks kinda gay


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Id make the top one purple to match the non-quote. I like it cause each quote stands out from the other.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Ohh, thanks

EDIT: That any better?


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Good, cuz I dun see a damn diff ^^


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Change for the sake of change. is good.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Depends, it can change for the worst


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

how is that?


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Fursona !

Damn im too Good Tonight.....NEED MOAR PANKAKE !!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Instead of writing ~Ibuuyk, extremely proud to be a Furry <3~, I could've written "Fuck y'all, furfags"


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

lmao. that quote would look good in my sig =P


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Nuu, you need the reputation to fit it, I mean, Drunken Ace could write it down, but not you xD


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

You can put:I have Quebecquoi 2 Friend and im not proud of it


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Translation: I have two Quebecois furiends and I'm not proud of it, in case you didn't understand


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

Quebecquoi that word got me till a few secs ago.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Quebecquoi = Quebec, what xD


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

i got that now, just took me awhile. im slow. =(


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Nah, he just writes extremely bad, even I have trouble reading him, and Im Quebecois xD


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

im southerncalifornian and i hate it. rather be in Canada or Ireland. been to both. like them both better.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Not my Damn fault if my English is Bad. Im sorry


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

haha its ok. *pats*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

What bout me D'=?


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

u get a big hug * big furry hug*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay, huggles <3 *hugs back*

Man, this is gonna become a second Your view on hugs. thread, in more private xD


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 9, 2009)

ya never know =D


----------

